# Deburring tool



## Oldmechthings (Jan 24, 2008)

Here is a simple little tool that I use a "LOT". I deburr almost every single hole that I drill. This tool will do holes from about 1/32" up to about 7/16". Larger than that I use a different method. Usually a file or maybe large countersink in the drill press.












The first image shows the complete tool, and the second shows it dissembled, so you can see the construction. The handle has a metal sleeve epoxied inside. 
Oh, I need to mention, in order to use it you have to teach your hand to Hula Hula.
  Birk


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jan 24, 2008)

Great! That's even better than my little Dremel "egg-beater" hand crank drill with a c/sink chucked in it all the time. It works well but requires 2 hands.

Thanks for the pictures, I'll be making one like yours this weekend.


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 24, 2008)

Good gadget Oldmech!

I keep a Keo zero flute deburr tee'd up in a little hand drill for use just as you suggest:






It works a treat. For larger holes, I find a blade scraper-style deburring tool works well. I just got a new air drill for my b'day, so I'm going to leave the debur chucked up and see how I like that. It might be too fast, or it might be perfect.

Before I take a piece off the lathe I always like to deburr with a file and maybe lay on a little polish with a scotchbrite pad or some sandpaper over a file. The latter is a Lautard tip.

The other handy deburring gadgetry includes:

- Lathe and mill files with chalk or oil (I like the oil on the lathe and chalk when I'm at the vise)

- Those mini 1/8" air-powered belt sanders are awesome!

I expect my disk and belt sanders will see deburring use too when I finish them.

Best,

BW


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Birk, they say "Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery" so consider yourself flattered! ;D

Here's my rendition of your deburing device. Man, does it work great! You other guys need to make yourself one.


----------



## Powder keg (Feb 2, 2008)

Dang!!! You beat me:O) I've got some of the pieces made. Not enough time. 

Great job though!

Wes


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Feb 2, 2008)

You won't believe how well it works Wes.

I almost painted myself into a corner on mine though. I used a model airplane wheel collar on the shaft and found that the aluminum sleeve woudn't fit around the bend with the collar on. I finally figured out I could slide the sleeve on, position the collar and tighten the collar setscrew through one of the sleeve setscrew holes.  Whew, close one!

Milton


----------



## cfellows (Feb 4, 2008)

Oldmechthings  said:
			
		

> Here is a simple little tool that I use a "LOT". I deburr almost every single hole that I drill. This tool will do holes from about 1/32" up to about 7/16". Larger than that I use a different method. Usually a file or maybe large countersink in the drill press.
> Birk



Birk,

Would you say this little device has a significant advantage over just putting a straight handle on a countersink and using it like a screwdriver?

Chuck


----------



## Oldmechthings (Feb 4, 2008)

Chuck
In my opinion it is definitely quicker and much easier to use than a straight handle.
   Birk


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Feb 4, 2008)

Oldmechthings  said:
			
		

> In my opinion it is definitely quicker and much easier to use than a straight handle.


I agree. With a straight handle, you can turn maybe 180 - 200 degrees, then you have to re-grip to finish a full revolution. With Birk's device, a flick of the wrist gets's you a full turn, quick as cat.

Besides, it's fun.

Milton


----------

